# how to celebrate Eid al-Adha



## 9ZED (Jun 14, 2016)

Hi all.
I've just shifted in Al Ain from India. How Eid-al-Fitr & Eid al-Adha are celebrated here in UAE. Just want to know the local culture here as I have no local friend.


----------

